# Jerky temps and time



## jts70 (May 22, 2007)

I liked to make some jerky soon and was wondering what time and temps should I smoke it at? Using my GOSM and Hi Mountain cajun, pork is the meat. A friend of mine does it alot but he is going thru a divorce and I do not want to call and bother him. So I turn to you good folks. I posted in an old thread by mistake so I reposted here.

Thanks
__________________
Jeff


----------



## deejaydebi (May 23, 2007)

I've always heard under 150 degrees.


----------



## irwinwd (May 23, 2007)

I've never tried jerky in the smoker.  If you don't get a good answer by tomorrow, I'll take out my dehydrater and set in on meat and throw a temp probe in there just out of curiosity.


----------



## peculiarmike (May 23, 2007)

I'd call the friend, might take his mind off the unpleasantness and toward something he enjoys.


----------



## jts70 (May 23, 2007)

I tried earlier last week and he does even want to talk. Not to mention he is working alot of hours and hard to get a hold of.


----------



## peculiarmike (May 23, 2007)

It's not a nice thing. Never done it, don't want to.


----------



## jts70 (May 23, 2007)

I totally agree, I couldn't even imagine what he is going thru.


----------



## teacup13 (May 23, 2007)

i have and dont wish it on anyone.... when it happens you want to shut yourself off from everything...

on the jerky subject, you want to put your smoker as low as it will go, you are trying to dry it not cook it... as debi said 150* or less


----------



## jts70 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## shellbellc (May 23, 2007)

My dehydrator has a meat selection and it runs it at 160.  I've done some in the smoker and ran it right around there...Came out awesome.  I think the stuff in the dehydrator you can taste the spices more, done in the smoker the bit of smoke just makes it awesome.  I've had people tell me the smoked is the best they've ever had.


----------



## navionjim (May 23, 2007)

I may have very little experience with briskets, but I've been making jerky for years. Dry brines are the best and the use of cure is much desired. Air dry the jerky in front of a fan in a warm room for as long as you can first. I will shorten your smoking time and you'll never burn anything at rom temp, a day or two is nice if you have the time. Smoke at the lowest temp you can manage. I use a propane burner in my smoker and ice in the water pan to keep it cool. Leave the dampers open and smoke for 3 to 6 hours. keep it below 120-130 if you can. You may find you want to run it another hour or two the next day, it softens up overnight if you seal it up, but thats just fine too. Too soft is better than making dog treats.


----------



## jts70 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Jim. I'll be sure to post pics once I smoke some jerky


----------



## chrish (Jun 2, 2007)

I was just wondering if you were using park as the main meat here?  I 
dont like using pork at all here,  the fat hinders the taste of the spices so 
you almost have to double the amount,   first bite and the fat coats the 
tounge and you cant taste anything,    ive done deer meat with 20% pork 
and it still was coated with a layer of hard fat after dehidrating.
145-155 is the drying temp for meat thats cured with nitrates such as Hi 
Mountian cures,
You will have a better result using beef if you dont have any game meat,  use a lean cut of beef like a bottem round or center round  or chuck roast if your grinding it and trim it yourself as i doo.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 12, 2007)

i have tried smoking jerky but, for me it always turns out over smoked.  smoking a little and finishing in the dehydrator is the way to go for me if i need the smokey flavor.  

i was always taught(from reading books and manuals) to cook at 155 +/-.  i think the reasoning behind this is bacteria grows between 40 and 140 and they want the temp of the meat to be over 145 for a while to kill all bacteria.  since it may sit around for a day or so before its all gone, or you allow others to have it, it makes since to me.

do not get me wrong what makes since to me is usually not right in the first place!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 12, 2007)

I use to make it in the dehydrators, smoked it once and it tasted nice and smokey but kind of blah so now I do it in the oven I have three racks and a bread proofing setting that works great.


----------



## jts70 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hopefully the weekend of the 23rd, I'll be able to report on how my jerky turns out. I am planning on smoking some jerky then , along with a few other items. My current money flow has not allowed me to smoke anything in 3 very long weeks now, and it is killing me. At least i have this site and all of you to kinda curve the pain!


----------



## buzzard (Jun 13, 2007)

i started making so much jerky i had to upgrade my dehydrator from the round ronco to an 80 liter unit that holds more then 30lbs of meat at a time.  i have only used it once (i just got it) i had a little more the 24 bls on there and i did not use 3 racks, not to mention i had a lot of space between the meat.  i may be able to fit even more!!!! here is the one i got.  it was really cheap.  but the last time i made jerky i striped a gear in my meat slicer.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   so now i can not make jerky untill i either fix it or get a new bigger model


----------



## jts70 (Jun 13, 2007)

What model of dehydrator did you get?


----------



## goat (Jun 13, 2007)

Call him and tell him to just write the check, even if he has to borrow the money and get it over with.  Time will pass, the money will be repaid and you do not have to listen to her any longer.  You have a license to introduce her to the dial tone.

Been there, done that, got the tee shirt, 17 years ago. 

As for the jerky, I just smoke mine a little for flavor and air dry it until it is to your liking.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 13, 2007)

here is the link to the one i got. i got the smaller one because of the price but now i am kinda wishing i got the bigger one. but 30+ lbs of jerky is still a lot.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...=cat570005&rid=

if the link does not work i got it from cabela's  just search for dehydrators,  you will see two in one pic, i got the smaller one.  it is a lot bigger then it looks in the pics


----------



## pyre (Jun 13, 2007)

I smoke jerky at 185 degrees for about 3-4 hours.  From reading here, that sounds a bit high, but my jerky always comes out good.  Its real easy to get too much smoke, so be careful.  I know its done when I can snap a piece in half instead of bending it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 22, 2007)

I think like everything else it's up to the individual as to what the proper doneness is. Some like it brittle some like it flexible.


----------



## chrish (Jun 30, 2007)

another difference in method is if your grinding the meat or using whole meat,  but im not one for "jerkybrittle"  i like it soft but chewy.

the time you need a higher heat is when your not using a curing agent "nitrates" in a smoker for at least 30 min to start the cooking/drying action then reduce the heat to dry the meat.  again air drying meat with out a curing agent is verry unsafe as the meat can start to rot.
if your using a smoker the smoke will help in presurving the meat after its done.


----------



## jts70 (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, I finally got some time and did 15lbs of PORK , yes PORK jerky.
Used High Mountain Cajun Spice let cure for about 24 hours then smoked with apple for 3 hours between 185 and 200. Turned out great! Had several people tell me it was the best they ever had! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I'm not sure about that but it was really good!
I'll try to get the pixs up tonight.


----------



## evworld (Jul 8, 2007)

I normally use my smoker for jerky.  I am still learning and trying different methods and cures.  Lately I have been smoking at 185 with no water pan for 3 to 4 hours. I only use smoke for 1.5 hrs.  Sometimes when it's warm out I need to turn the temp up on my masterbuilt electric smoker to get the smoke going.  I only do this for a short period and turn it back down to 185 when its smoking. I found that the best outside temp to smoke is around 55 degrees. I also hang the meat on rods rather than laying on racks so I can keep all the meat as high in the smoker as I can.  One thing I learned is that the meat will continue to dry some out of the smoker.  I let it sit for a few hours on my kitchen counter spread out on a cookie sheet.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 9, 2007)

I just did some jerky last week in the smoker from what started out as beef bacon but I made it to lean. It made a great jerky with the addition of a dip into soy sauce, garlic, cajun spice and onion powder. It was about 7 lbs of jerky.

It was pre cooked as bacon so It smoked for about 2 hours at 175°F with hickory.


----------



## wilded (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is the way I do it.

*The Best Jerky you ever made!*

*TEXAS STYLE*

Cut lean strips of venison, beef, chicken or turkey.  The pieces should be no more than Â¾ inch thick at the most but as large as you want them.  Trim off all fat as it will turn rancid as the meat dries.

Fill a large mixing bowl with water and stir in equal amounts of Brown Sugar and Salt until it starts to fall out, kind of like a glass of tea with to much sugar in it.

Stir in 
1 Teaspoon of Garlic powder,
 Â½ Teaspoon of Allspice 
 Â¼ Teaspoon of ground Cloves.

Add meat and soak in the brine for 24 hours in a refrigerator.
Remove meat from brine and rinse in cold water.
Roll or shake on coarse ground black pepper to taste.
Do not use table ground black pepper or it will have to strong a pepper taste.  Remember course ground adds flavor fine ground adds heat.

Arrange meat on a smoker and slow smoke with your favorite wood keeping the heat under 180 degrees until fully smoked.  I smoke mine overnight.  I use very dry or seasoned mesquite with no green left in the wood.  

If you do not have a smoker you can do this in your oven, just add liquid smoke to the original brine and dry on your ovens lowest setting or warm setting.  Place a wood spoon in the oven door so moisture can escape and dry meat to the texture and hardness desired.  You can then place jerky in a bowl in the refrigerator for up to a week to finish dehydrating.  It never lasts that long at my place.  Place any extra in a bag in the freezer and take out about 2 hours before you intend to eat it.

Enjoy.  Ed Thomas


----------



## smokin' siggy (Dec 15, 2007)

I've always dried vension jerky in the oven. Yes...liquid smoke
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Finally bought a MES and will be trying my first batch very soon. I smoked some ribs a few nights ago and they turned out very well, but a little too smokey. Now I'm worried about how much smoke to use for my jerky. Also any suggestions on time and temp. would be helpful. Got about 15lbs soaking in the fridge!


----------



## richtee (Dec 15, 2007)

Hia Sig! Welcome to SMF. Stop into the Roll Call forum and intro yerself proper-like with smoker type, etc. and we can better answer your questions. Far as jerky there's no temp, or time really. I smoke mine for 2 hours or so and finish drying in oven. How long? depends on cut and meat type.


----------



## dirty ole phil (Dec 15, 2007)

I am in the process of "Right Now" smoking some Farmer Johns finger pork sausage.  I plan on getting it up to around 190 to get the fat out of the meat. I figuare it should take about 3 hours at 220.  Temp out side "Right Now" is 44. I be id desert in S Cal.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 15, 2007)

i had the same problem with over smoking it.  i have learned two things.  use a wood that is a smoother flavor like pecan and such.  also only smoke an hour or two then i finish in a dehydrator, or in your case an oven.  the therm on my dehydrator only goes to 155 and that is their suggestion.  i now have a newer bigger unit and i think it recommends like 160 or something.  i still stick to the 150-155 area as i am comfortable with that and know how long it takes.  i use a meat slicer though to get it as even, on each peace as i can so drying times are fairly consistant.  even with that pieces still dry different and will require a keen eye, or really a lot of watching each piece.  it was an excellent investment i recommend it, since xmas is just a few weeks away?!?!?!?!  make sure you get a decent one around 150+ to start, i burned my gear out after a couple of years on this one.  with the amout of abuse you will put on it i doubt a cheaper model will hold up.


----------



## fritz (Dec 15, 2007)

I like to do it start to finish on the gosm smoker. Give it smoke for about 3 hours.Its all what you like. Pit temp about 150-170 untill its as dry as i like it.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 17, 2007)

welcome-I just finished 10#s-100 with smoke first 4 hrs (apple)than up to 125-130 ish.2-3 hrs,finished with a temp of 175 couple hrs.pretty meaty-not dry-no smoke after first 4 hrs. ( I use cure in my mix because of low temps)Mom lites won't stay outta it! spose to give friends for x-mas.


----------



## dacdots (Dec 18, 2007)

Fritz thats some mighty nice looking jerky.We done about 5 lbs this weekend and it turned out really good.Id take some pics but it never seems to set still long around here to get a camera focused.Ill tell you,when you go to talking about jerky seems like everyone you know wants some of it.I forgot to take some to work today like I had promised and I thought I was gonna get drawn and quartered on the spot.I put it in my lunch box when I got home so I wouldn't get massacreed tomorrow at work.


----------



## squeezy (Dec 19, 2007)

I just love the toothpick hanger idea ... that will work great with my CCSV 
Why didn't I think of that?

Thanks for sharing Fritz


----------



## fritz (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Sqeezy, can't take credit for it, stole it from smeone else. It will work great on your rig. Its time intensive, but you can get much more on at one time.


----------



## squeezy (Dec 21, 2007)

Most things we do ... someone else already thought of ... but it's good to share!


----------

